# USB Gerät wurde nicht erkannt



## AnnJ (17. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Seit Freitag kann ich an meinem Computer kein USB Gerät anstecken. Es kommt immer wieder die Meldung "USB Gerät wurde nicht erkannt" Egal wo ich es anstecke und was ich anstecke (ich habe ungefair vier USB Sticks die alle nicht erkannt werden und das alle kaputt sind ist höchst unwahrscheinlich) Auch am hinteren Teil des Rechners kommt die selbe Fehlermeldung. Das komische ist: Ich hatte am Freitag den Stick noch dran und von einer Sekunde auf die andere ging das nicht mehr  Das noch komischere ist das aber mein Handy (mit USB Kabel) erkannt wird 
Kann mir jemand verraten woran es liegt und wie ich das wieder beheben kann?
Danke


----------



## michaelwengert (17. November 2008)

Schau dir mal das an.
Das hat bei mir damals als ich so ein Problem hatte geholfen
http://www.wintotal.de/Tipps/index.php?id=1043


----------



## AnnJ (17. November 2008)

Hey super danke 
Es funktioniert wieder


----------

